# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Социальная сеть belarusy.by

## Asteriks

*Новая социальная сеть belarusy.by

Достаточно интересный развлекательный ресурс, доступный по гостевому соединению ByFly.
Belarusy.by предлагает своим участникам найти новых и старых друзей, завести блог, поиграть в более, чем 600 интернет-игр. Теперь у белорусов появилась возможность поделиться в своей социальной сети с друзьями фотографиями, видеороликами, музыкальными произведениями, новостями или просто пообщаться на форумах, в блоге и сообществах. 
Реализована возможность приглашения своих друзей в социальную сеть через удобную форму рассылки e-mail.
Все видеоролики(формат flv), mp3 файлы, который представлены на сайте (а их там не мало) легко скачиваются через кэш браузера Opera. (достаточно в адресной строке на новой вкладке набрать opera:cache и найти интересуемый файл).







 Смотреть














 Смотреть







Что Вы о ней думаете?*

----------


## Sanych

А мне не понравилось оформление там. Всё как-то налеплено абы как. И слеплено абы как. Что где искать. Не удобно в общем.

----------


## Asteriks

У меня там тоже возникли сложности. Сразу блог был виден и сообщения в нём, а сейчас нет. Может, потому что я что-то не так удалила? Ну, личный кабинет я кое-как оформила, хотя опции просмотра там нет, как на форуме. Ещё неудобно личные сообщения искать. Хорошо, что ссылки на них в ящике почтовом на Увазе есть. Связи с администрацией нет. 
Что нравится? Игр много, но я в них не особо играю... Музыки, видео много, но у меня звуковуха не работает в полной мере...
В общем, я в процессе изучения пока.
А что стало с HALLO? Вроде не работает... И давно уже.

----------


## HARON

Мне понравилось.Люблю в флешки поиграть,время летит--Мама не горюй!

----------


## VirDignus

ай ну эти социальные сети, зло )))

----------


## BiZ111

Не использую, мерси

----------


## kalita

Никак померла эта социалка.

----------


## AKON

> Никак померла эта социалка.


Особо не расстроился народ))

----------

